# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Tripwire alarm

## Eck

Is anyone using a "tripwire" type alarm, to prevent people from getting too close to artwork?  We are looking for a beam trip system that sets off an audible alarm.

Thanks,

Kirk
Wichita Art Museum

----------

